# Cad



## zamdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

I am interested in purchasing a cad program. Who has had experience with it? And what program do you reccomend? It has to be a windows based program.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You might want to try Sketchup, it's free and does pretty much everything you will need. Check out Betsy's blog on how to use it http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Betsy/blog/5302

Lew


----------



## jtdyal (May 29, 2008)

Google Sketchup (free) has all I've needed. But the Sketchup Pro has some real nice to haves. It does have it's limits. But none that I can see wood working using. And the exchangeable with other woodworkers is awesome!

ProEngineer is the cream of the crop. It has functions that are just crazy kool. But I think it is a lot overpriced ~$5K unless you are can use those features.

Solidworks my favorite for the most complicated of designs. If you were designing a puzzle box with more than 3 pieces, I would use Solidworks. But I have "access" to it with out forking out the ~$3K

I have also used "Alibre Design" ~$1000. It will do most of what Solidworks and ProE will. Like saying the lenth of a table leg is always (.7 x the length of the table - .75") But I felt like I was on my own and when Sketchup came out I stopped using it. I have never tryed there new Alibre Design for Workshop $1000

And then there is this page on (WOODWEB) There you will find things like how do minimize the # of 4×8 sheet you need to make 500 kitchen drawers.

Hope this informs you.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

After working with different types of CAD systems, I now work with Sketchup exclusively for woodworking purposes. it has everything you need for woodworking design, measurements, and details at an easy learning curve and intuitive tools, and it's free.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Michael, the free version of sketchup is excellent. I also us turbocad V5 but it's a bit dated now.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I am a big fan of AutoCAD..been using it for many years on a daily basis, and for me it's hands down the most accurate and the best professional CAD program out there. Sketchup comes in a close second, especially because its free. But if you work with large models with allot of textures, curves, organic geometry, and pre made components SU tends to bog down and slow to an annoying crawl. I am hoping that Google is planning to beef up the next release of Sketchup and address these limitations, because I really like it allot. I have used Rhinoceros, and a few other cad programs but those two are my favorite. I have a Solidworks trial setup, (thanks to a generous LJ! thanks!) and if I ever find the time I want to sit down and try it out so I cant say how that is..but from what I have seen other people do with it it looks pretty cool.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

SketchUp Pro would be my choice. I'm only learning SKetchUp but it's a fairly powerful program with a constantly growing list of plugins. Google was smart for picking this one up and making it available to the masses. Sweet!

For professionals you gotta use AutoCad. It's the standard by which all others are measured.

always,
J.C.


----------



## zamdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

I am seeing a pattern here…...
Sketchup it is.


----------



## zamdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

I have watched some of the tutorials for sketchup and all I can say is it sure beats drawing on the back of a napkin.


----------



## CROC (Aug 18, 2008)

With advent of the CutList 4.0.5 plugin sketchup is by far the best way to go for Woodworkers. Every time I think I have reached the limits of Sketchup I always find a way. I have a used TurboCad for years and while it works OK I much prefer Sketchup. I started to learn AutoCad and was overcome by a very steep learning curve even after using TurboCad for years.

I taught myself how to use Sketchup and it took about 90 days to really begin to get up to speed just working at night in front of the TV. After two years now I feel very comfortable in my abilities to draw just about anything I want. Two of my best teachers were DaveR and Tim Allen on the FWW website blog. The Sketchup website has great tutorials and many, many more on YouTube.

Hope this helps with your decision


----------



## zamdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Dave. I might just take you up on it.


----------



## jtdyal (May 29, 2008)

For the Record AUTOCAD is the WORST Professional CAD program out there. Unless you were forced to use it at work its so unintuitive no-one would chose it. Inventor (another autocad product) is significantly better. But that maybe just my opinion


----------



## zamdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I have downloaded sketchup and been messing around with it and so far I like it.


----------



## zamdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

I sure will. Thanks Dave


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

For the record, AutoCAD is not the worst..I have to disagree with you jtd.. I have been using it for over ten years and I happen to think it's a great program. Sure, the core of it has been essentially the same..but I like the fact that most of the commands I used in Rls 14 still work in v2008. It was created in an era when software still needed some intelligent input and control from it's user…it was designed as a tool… an extension of the draftsman and his creativity, not a replacement for it. I remember using the DOS version when you had to actually know how to use the coordinates… say that to any young kid who thinks they know AutoCAD, and they look at you like you have three heads. Ya, you may have a point that AutoCAD isn't very intuitive compared to Inventor or Sketchup, and by the definition of "intuitive" : readily learned or understood (software with an intuitive interface) you are correct. It is a fairly complicated, involved program that is not easy to learn and takes years of using to become really proficient at. My first AutoCAD instructor said once that it takes at least 2 years of 40 Hr+ weeks of use to become "decent" at using it. But these points do not make it the *WORST *software program. If it was so terrible, then why is it "the" standard in the drafting industry. Inventor and even Sketchup were designed as a platform to work up ideas quickly with easy to use tool sets that made working in them fast and easy. Thats great and I like both of those applications but I almost always involve AutoCAD in every project I do. And, believe it or not I am not forced to use it…I choose too…amazing, huh seeing as it's so unintuative…but then I don't need my design software dumbed down for me!


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

After getting the "trick" to sketchup, I use it all the time. I am even designing the layout for my house of dreams to be built on a hill overlooking the sea in Rincon, PR in the next couple of years (I continue to hope). It gives you a sense of perspective, and lets you catch flaws before you spend money on wood. It is by no means perfect, but really good enough.

One of the tricks is to make each part of the piece you are making into a group or component. It permits you to make modifications to one part of the design without changing others. If you make components, you can bring them into other designs.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Go look up my buddy SPalm. He was playing around with CAD programs awhile back and may be able to help you.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3048


----------



## JDL (Sep 19, 2008)

I've designed in catia v5, solidworks, pro e and auto cad and for what you are doing sketchup is the way to go…Just so you know Auto cad is great for 2d and solidworks is pretty simple to learn for 3d. Sketchup is freakin sweet for freeware though.


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm glad to see that some one else thinks AutoCAD is the worst CAD out there besides me.

I've begun to think people use AutoCAD only because it was a way to keep amateurs out of the business.

Unless you want to go 1000% high tech/spec., I think there are any number of programs out there that can accomplish 99% of what AutoCAD can without the headaches at 1/100th of the cost.


----------



## map (Oct 12, 2008)

I use an AutoCad clone CADopia for most of my 2-D stuff. Mostly, because I have learned how to sort of use it over the years. At work, my guys use SolidWorks for most of the 3-D stuff. I will have to admit that despit several attempts, I have not really learned how to use it. Maybe if I spent a few days with the tutorials, but…

After reviewing the comments on the subject, I am going to look at Sketchup. Who knows?

map


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

Artifice's DesignWorkshop (Lite)


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

For some reason which I can not recall, I purchased Alibre a couple of years ago… never used it. Sketchup provides me with everything I need.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I use Catia and Autocad…I have a friend that designs his furniture projects in a free cad program that looks and works almost like Autocad. He spent a couple hours with me and I taught him some Autocad basics. mostly how to draw and loaned him an Autocad book
He went home and practiced in the Cad program and the same night he designed a chest on chest and learned a lot more about drafting. After going through a couple more of his projects he can pretty much design what he wants. 
I tell people that ask me about Autocad or Proge CAD ( the free program ) you need to know and understand some drafting terms and then learn to draw what you need and not try to learn the complete program. As you spend more time in a cad program you learn even more by trial and error.
My friend brings me his drawings that he did in ProgeCad and I put them in Autocad and plot his projects for him.
I think if you're looking for a 3d program and you're not well learned in Autocad or any like programs then the Google Sketchup is the way to go as far as what I've seen.
I'm a professional woodworker, kitchen designer and own a big plans site in the internet and some days I spend 16 hours a day working in cad and as many years as I've done cad I can do well what I need to do but lack in many more areas of my cad programs because I don't need to know them. It seems I always learn something new everyday when I'm working in cad not intentionally but by trial and error.
Also, I'm not in this forum to sell furniture plans so I'll not put my site in here..the plans part of my business is for fun and donations to an orphanage in a foreign country.
This a great forum and I 'm here to learn and maybe help someone with my knowledge of woodworking and share a friendship with lovers of sawdust.
I think you can find ProgeCad here: http://www.download.com/progeCAD-2008-Smart/3000-6677_4-10777485.html

Bruc


----------

